# 2 Sketches I've recently finished



## Dannyk17 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've took a break from art, about 2 years, from when I completed my A level in art. 
I've started doing portraits in pencils. 
Just finished this one of jennifer anniston.
The johnny depp sketch was my first sketch in about 2 years, I definitely prefer my jennifer one. Critique away  thanks for your time.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

awesome Danny! Wow!!
agreed the Anniston is something special. both are great
love it


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, these are incredible! Welcome to the forum!


----------

